# Spring loaded plow blade keeps flipping over



## bravo2zero (Jan 1, 2009)

I just bought a push bar and snow blade for my griz 450, and the blade keeps flipping over, even after I tighten the springs.
I[ve thought about replacing the springs with a threaded rod to hold it stationary.

It does it in the harder snow when the tractor and blade have plenty of power to move the snow.
I don't drive abusively so I'm no real concerned about striking something with the blade anchored.

Any suggestions???


----------



## hondarecon4435 (Mar 13, 2008)

see i have the exact opposite problem my springs are way to strong to trip. i would not anchor it maybe add another spring or add some u-bolts as another mounting point


----------



## banksl&s (Sep 7, 2007)

What kind of plow is it? If it is a Moose, and maybe other brands are the same, there is a square stop on the outside of where the plow bolts to the frame. If you turn it to different positions it changes the way the blade is angled in relation to the ground. I have changed mine to where it is too for forward and it trips on just about anything. You want it angled back more. Hope this helps.


----------



## Turbodiesel (Aug 5, 2008)

Add more springs


----------



## skywagon (Nov 13, 2008)

banksl&s;697779 said:


> What kind of plow is it? If it is a Moose, and maybe other brands are the same, there is a square stop on the outside of where the plow bolts to the frame. If you turn it to different positions it changes the way the blade is angled in relation to the ground. I have changed mine to where it is too for forward and it trips on just about anything. You want it angled back more. Hope this helps.


Exactly! It is a square cam washer. one on each side.


----------



## skywagon (Nov 13, 2008)

hondarecon4435;697516 said:


> see i have the exact opposite problem my springs are way to strong to trip. i would not anchor it maybe add another spring or add some u-bolts as another mounting point


They make differand tension springs, you want the SOB to trip if you hit a big rock ect.


----------



## bravo2zero (Jan 1, 2009)

banksl&s;697779 said:


> What kind of plow is it? If it is a Moose, and maybe other brands are the same, there is a square stop on the outside of where the plow bolts to the frame. If you turn it to different positions it changes the way the blade is angled in relation to the ground. I have changed mine to where it is too for forward and it trips on just about anything. You want it angled back more. Hope this helps.


Mine has those, so I'll have to try it. thx


----------



## hondarecon4435 (Mar 13, 2008)

skywagon;697851 said:


> They make differand tension springs, you want the SOB to trip if you hit a big rock ect.


i know but i have no idea where to get them for now i will pray i don't hit anything hard. last year i took out a 2 course high brick wall around a flower bed..oops


----------



## chuckraduenz (Jan 4, 2009)

i had to go to fleetfarm here and get 2 lighter springs. becuse i was plowing snow a few weeks ago, and hit i think what was a frozen rock. stoped me dead, i almost whent over the bar. and it also bent my pushtube a bit to one side. i thought i broke something. but i didnt. the object made a big scratch on my cutting edge. a deep one! after that day i got 2 lighter springs. not its easyer to trip, but i dont what to have to fix it since i dont have access to a welder now that i lost my job over a month ago. it seems to work fine tho.


----------



## hondarecon4435 (Mar 13, 2008)

yea i will have to look around for some new springs if we ever get any snow


----------

